#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Sakyadhita International Association of Buddhist Women

## Владимир Николаевич

http://www.sakyadhita.org/

Прекраснейшее  начинание, общебуддийского мирового уровня, а информации на форуме всего пару раз вскользь. 


(Жизнь в современном Буддийском Мире идёт своим чередом, пока мужы на её обочинах спорят о древностях)

----------


## Юй Кан

> http://www.sakyadhita.org/
> 
> Прекраснейшее  начинание, общебуддийского мирового уровня, а информации на форуме всего пару раз вскользь.


Эт фсё оттого, что и женщин на форуме, из всего общебуддийского мирового уровня, -- всего ничего...
А мы что подумали? : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эт фсё оттого, что и женщин на форуме, из всего общебуддийского мирового уровня, -- всего ничего...
> А мы что подумали? : ))


Что Вы подумали - не знаю : )
А я увидев пробел в информации - решил восполнить.

На форуме женщин мало, это - да.
Но те, что есть, караз мирового масштаба - лишь дома не сидят, а уже много успели где побывать, и в нетрадиционнобуддийских странах и в странах Буддийского Мира. Так, что они именно - мирового масштаба, Женщины форума )

А движение и в правду прекрасное, и международное и общебуддийское, мужчины  форума могут  только - посорадоваться.

----------


## Юй Кан

Правды горькое лекарство,
липкой лести сладкий яд...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Сорадоваться, а не липко горевать.

Со-радовать-ся )

и будет радость и у ся, когда рады другие

----------


## Юй Кан

Лесть -- не сорадование, а угодливая ложь...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> http://www.sakyadhita.org/
> 
> Прекраснейшее  начинание, общебуддийского мирового уровня, а информации на форуме всего пару раз вскользь. 
> 
> 
> (Жизнь в современном Буддийском Мире идёт своим чередом, пока мужы на её обочинах спорят о древностях)


Скушно девушки, все это разделение на женщин-не женщин. Для буддизма это вообще не препятствие, и не достоинство. Еще не хватало и тут бороться за права.

Мне лично больше интересны мужчины в буддизме))) Ну, еще Мандарава с Мачиг и Еше Цогьел.

----------


## Юй Кан

О, БИТВА! %)




> Кстати, уважаемые мужчины, у женщин многое иначе))





> Скушно девушки, все это разделение на женщин-не женщин.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О, БИТВА! %)


Никто не будет отрицать, что у женщин есть сиськи, а у мужчин нет. А вот насчет ума будет посложнее заглянуть. Да еще нестереотипно про "бабий ум"

Буддийские учителя не разделают просветление на женское и мужское. 

Тетеньки практикуют мужские Йидамы, а дяденьки женские. Как кто считает нужным.

----------


## Юй Кан

Глядя в правильное зеркало, любая умная женщина согласится, что:

"Ум у бабы догадлив, 
На всякие хитрости повадлив..." (АСП)
И т.д.
Вплоть до того, что обетов у монахинь было примерно в полтора раза больше, чем у монахов.
С чего бы это, правда? : )

Да и не хотел Будда Готама (признававший и пробуждённых женщин) учреждать женскую сангху....
И т.п.

О чём тут спорить? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мне лично больше интересны мужчины в буддизме))) Ну, еще Мандарава с Мачиг и Еше Цогьел.


А мне интересен живой буддизм )

Также интересно, когда представители разных буддийских традиций и народов, имея общее мировозренческое  поле,  находят и "общий язык" (пусть это в данном случае и лишь представительницы) и имеют чувство единой семьи одного Учителя (и пусть в данном случае это лишь "дочери").

Это не может не радовать, как и лица участниц с кадров конференций )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А мне интересен живой буддизм )
> 
> Также интересно, когда представители разных буддийских традиций и народов, имея общее мировозренческое  поле,  находят и "общий язык" (пусть это в данном случае и лишь представительницы) и имеют чувство единой семьи одного Учителя (и пусть в данном случае это лишь "дочери").
> 
> Это не может не радовать, как и лица участниц с кадров конференций )


А мне не интересен. Я живого его насмотрелась. Надо пару раз на обширные учения съездить и подустать от этого всего.

Впрочем, могу только сорадоваться. Но участвовать, - ни-ни.

А общий язык желательно находить со всеми ЖС.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Глядя в правильное зеркало, любая умная женщина согласится, что:
> 
> "Ум у бабы догадлив, 
> На всякие хитрости повадлив..." (АСП)
> И т.д.
> Вплоть до того, что обетов у монахинь было примерно в полтора раза больше, чем у монахов.
> С чего бы это, правда? : )
> 
> Да и не хотел Будда Готама (признававший и пробуждённых женщин) учреждать женскую сангху....
> ...


Вы еще про догадливый ум и хитрости братьев Мдивани мне расскажите) 

Йогини обходились и без вступления в сангху. И могли сами себе назначать количество обетов.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы еще про догадливый ум и хитрости братьев Мдивани мне расскажите) 
> 
> Йогини обходились и без вступления в сангху. И могли сами себе назначать количество обетов.


Не, за брачных аферистов -- это не моя, да и не эта тема. : ) Про них ваще -- до премудрой Пемы -- не слыхал и ни горя, ни радости не знал... : ))
Да и мысль про самоназначаемость се обетов с присвоением се же звания "Я сама -- креветко йогини!" без вступления в сангху -- чисто женская, по Пушкину же. : )

А уж в свете того, что у Пемы завсегда сыщется, о чём поспорить даже с Буддой, предлагаю всефорумный слоган: "ПЕМА -- НАШ ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ БОСС!" А кто с этим несогласный, тот не с нами. : )))

Шутки, да. : )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не, за брачных аферистов -- это не моя, да и не эта тема. : ) Про них ваще -- до премудрой Пемы -- не слыхал и ни горя, ни радости не знал... : ))
> Да и мысль про самоназначаемость се обетов с присвоением се же звания "Я сама -- креветко йогини!" без вступления в сангху -- чисто женская, по Пушкину же. : )
> 
> А уж в свете того, что у Пемы завсегда сыщется, о чём поспорить даже с Буддой, предлагаю всефорумный слоган: "ПЕМА -- НАШ ШОКОЛАДНЫЙ БОСС!" А кто с этим несогласный, тот не с нами. : )))
> 
> Шутки, да. : )


Вы видите прямую связь в количестве обетов  монахини, потому что женщина изворотливее во всякого рода трюках, чтобы обойти стандартные мужские обеты?

Гелонгмы в тибетском буддизме кончились, а с ними и женская сангха, насколько мне известно.

Йогини не члены монашеской Сангхи вполне себе могут быть. Вообще есть такая тенденция, что для некоторых практик нельзя быть монахом(монахиней).

И я имею полное право спорить с Буддой и проверять его версии, о чем он и сам просил.

И вообще не понимаю, при чем тут обсуждение моей Йогичности. Я не Йогини, и монашкой никогда не стану в этой жизни в любом случае. Не вижу для себя и моего стиля практики вообще в этоим необходимости. Но это не значит, что я не могу стать реализованным практиком определенного уровня. Насколько мне позволят карма и аффекты.

Есть масса способов практиковать и одной, и вообще уйти в ненормированный ритрит. К чему я потихоньку и готовлюсь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> И я имею полное право спорить с Буддой и проверять его версии, о чем он и сам просил.
> 
> И вообще не понимаю, при чем тут обсуждение моей Йогичности. Я не Йогини, и монашкой никогда не стану в этой жизни в любом случае. Не вижу для себя и моего стиля практики вообще в этоим необходимости. Но это не значит, что я не могу стать реализованным практиком определенного уровня. Насколько мне позволят карма и аффекты.
> 
> Есть масса способов практиковать и одной, и вообще уйти в ненормированный ритрит. К чему я потихоньку и готовлюсь.


Сложнее всего, полагам, пе-ре-мол-чать, а не переспорить Будду, умиротворённо молчащего уже более 2500 лет... : )
И чего опять всю одеялу -- на ся до упора, если тут не было ни на йоту побуждений обсуждать чью-то явно отсутствующую Йогичность, как и потенциальные ненормативные ритриты? : ))

А вообще, когда не то что сказано, а даже внятно написано: "Шутки, да. : )", адекватнее не включать полемику класса "Посею лабуду на берегу...", а просто улыбнуться или хотя бы промолчать. Это -- на полном серьёзе. Спорим? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Гелонгши в тибетском буддизме кончились, а с ними и женская сангха, насколько мне известно.
> 
> .


Бхикшуни в тибетском буддизме и не было. Линия свода полных обетов Пратимокши для женщин не была перенесена в Тибет.
Только в 20 веке начался перенос этого свода обетов в тибетские линии буддизма.

(вот вопрос, если конечно у Вас есть полные обеты мирян (если нет то извиняюсь за вопрос (у меня сразу скажу - их нет)) :

Вы по ним - упасика или упасака ?

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.10.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы по ним - упасика или упасака ?


Я не понимаю вопроса. Обычно мужчины зовутся упасаками, а женщины упасиками.

Об ббетах хорошо сказано здесь http://spiritual.ru/lib/obetmir.html

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не понимаю вопроса. Обычно мужчины зовутся упасаками, а женщины упасиками.
> 
> ]


Не просто зовутся, это именно разные своды обетов, как и своды обетов бхикшу и бхикшуни, основанные именно на половом признаке. Вроде и обеты мирян одинаковые, но это разные своды обетов, конкретно для мужчин и конкретно для женщин. И как разные своды\наборы обетов они всегда перечисляются отдельно, когда излагаются списки сводов\наборов  обетов.
Все своды\наборы обетов Пратимокши (или как ещё говорят - внешних обетов), за исключением однодневных упосатхи - основаны на половом признаке.

И в Махаяне, разве не повторяли: "... стала дочерью Будды..." ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не просто зовутся, это именно разные своды обетов, как и своды обетов бхикшу и бхикшуни, основанные именно на половом признаке. Вроде и обеты мирян одинаковые, но это разные своды обетов, конкретно для мужчин и конкретно для женщин. И как разные своды\наборы обетов они всегда перечисляются отдельно, когда излагаются списки сводов\наборов  обетов.
> Все своды\наборы обетов Пратимокши (или как ещё говорят - внешних обетов), за исключением однодневных упосатхи - основаны на половом признаке.
> 
> И в Махаяне, разве не повторяли: "... стала дочерью Будды..." ?


Я не вижу, какая разница может быть в пяти обетах Панча шилы для упасаки и упасики( обетах пратимокши, мирянина)

ГДЕ Вы видели разницу?

Не убивать, не красть, не лгать, не прелюбодейстововать и не опьяняться.

Ни разу не слышала, ни на одном из учений, что это два разных гендерных списка обетов, и обычно их принимают все вместе, что женщины, что мужчины. 

Называть женщину сыном будды странно вообще.

----------

